# Las Vegas Show Recommendations and Tickets?



## tartanwood (Mar 31, 2014)

Going to Las Vegas next week and hope to see a couple of shows.  

If we can afford only one of the mid- to high-price shows, what do you suggests?

Are there any good lower priced shows that we should consider?

Is it better to look for tickets online before leaving home or is it better to wait until we are in town?  Are we are more likely to find ticket specials in person once there?


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 31, 2014)

I often find good tickets on Travelzoo. You can get the tickets ahead of time there, and print them out before you leave home.  And unlike some other services, you pick your own seat.

I just saw Recycled Percussion, which they have on sale for $19. IIt is a lot of fun and certainly worth a lot more. Terry Fator, Human Nature, Blue Man Group, Carrot Top (if you like "prop comedy" which I do), "V" The Variety Show.  These are just a few of the shows that are on sale right now.

There is also a free Arabian Horse Competition Show at South Point Casino as well from Thursday through Sunday (check their website).

Hope this helps.

Fern


----------



## Luanne (Mar 31, 2014)

We are huge Cirque du Soleil fans.  In Las Vegas I've seen Mystere, O and Love.  My favorite of the three is Mystere.  If you go to the Cirque website and join as a member (free) you can sometimes get price breaks.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 31, 2014)

Penn & Teller is often Half price. We like Blue Man Group. Check Tix4tonite, but those are vouchers you have to take to the box office. Not bad deals, but inconvenient at least. We saw Terry Fator last month. I was kinda 'meh' about it. Ventriloquism in not my fav. See the conservatory at Bellagio. Free. There are worthwhile lounge shows all over for the price of a drink. Do a google search for 'Las Vegas this week' Go early and take the 'Dam Tour'.

Jim


----------



## Karen G (Apr 1, 2014)

Donnie & Marie at the Flamingo, Gordie Brown at the Golden Nugget, the Australian Bee Gees at Excalibur, Michael Jackson One (a Cirque du Soleil show) at Mandalay Bay, Human Nature at the Venetian


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 1, 2014)

Shows I enjoyed or would pay to see:
Love
Jabbawockees
Blue Man Group


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tartanwood (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks for so many recommendations.  I'm sure we will go to the Blue Men show, but still debating about all of the other options.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 2, 2014)

Check goldstar.  Sometimes you can find bargain prices on some shows.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 2, 2014)

*Great Shows At Great Prices.*




tartanwood said:


> Las Vegas Show Recommendations and Tickets?


Click here for those half-price ticket booths located up & down the strip that have bargain ticket prices for performances given the same day the tickets are bought. 

Click here for information about Terry Fator's show, which counts as a _Don't Miss_ event in Las Vegas.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## HatTrick (Apr 3, 2014)

AwayWeGo said:


> Terry Fator's show, which counts as a _Don't Miss_ event in Las Vegas.



:rofl:

Wait. You're serious?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 3, 2014)

*Absolutely.*




HatTrick said:


> Wait. You're serious?


What -- you didn't like the Terry Fator show ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 3, 2014)

AwayWeGo said:


> What -- you didn't like the Terry Fator show ?



We saw this show about 3 weeks ago. We booked 2-or more weeks in advance and got assigned seats on the end of a row. Not what I'd call 'pretty good' seats. A Travelzoo deal.

The show was OK, but one should be into ventriloquism, corny comedy, and pretty good singing. A highlight was the back-up live band. They are very good.

We had dinner at the Brazilian meat extravaganza in the same casino as well. Just a part of a nearly $400 evening of entertainment and dining.

I could take it or leave it.


----------



## HatTrick (Apr 3, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> We saw this show about 3 weeks ago. We booked 2-or more weeks in advance and got assigned seats on the end of a row. Not what I'd call 'pretty good' seats. A Travelzoo deal.
> 
> The show was OK, but one should be into ventriloquism, corny comedy, and pretty good singing. A highlight was the back-up live band. They are very good.
> 
> ...



Saw the show last year. I much preferred the previous occupant of the theater, Danny Gans, who died from a painkiller overdose... a fate I was almost envious of by the time Fator had dragged out his _sixth_ dummy. :annoyed:

Also ate at the Samba Brazilian Steakhouse. Excellent service, decent food, quite expensive.


----------



## itchyfeet (Apr 4, 2014)

We just saw LeReve at the Wynn this week.  It was absolutely fantastic.  Got discount tickets over the internet (Travelzoo I think). If you are going to see a Cirque show (although I understand this show is thru another producer) this is the cream of the crop IMHO.


----------



## slip (Apr 4, 2014)

Going to Blue Man Group tonight with he family. Thanks for the TravelZoo
Tip!!


----------



## joewillie12 (Apr 4, 2014)

slip said:


> Going to Blue Man Group tonight with he family. Thanks for the TravelZoo
> Tip!!


Crazy show. You'll have a blast. Saw them 8 years ago at the Luxor. Anything hanging around that long is usually good.


----------



## slip (Apr 4, 2014)

Glad to hear it. We thought the same thing about them being around for so
Long. One show we all agreed to try. I'll post back later.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 4, 2014)

Don't sit in the front 3-4 rows.


----------



## slip (Apr 4, 2014)

Does it get a little messy?


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 4, 2014)

uh-huh. Not Galagher messy though,and they give you a poncho.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 4, 2014)

There's a new show in Las Vegas that some people might be interested in.
Olivia Newton-John will be doing shows at the Flamingo when Donny and Marie are not here.


----------



## slip (Apr 5, 2014)

Just got back from Blue Man. I recommend it, we had a great time. One 
Blue Man climbed to the seat right next to my son and picked the girl a few
Seats over to go on stage.

It was sold out too.


----------



## itchyfeet (Apr 5, 2014)

Just saw Jersey Boys last night.  Fantastic.  Does have some "rough language"-- think the F word.  When we bought the tickets, we were told it was not appropriate for children under 12.  The talent was outstanding. Center mezzanine seats were fine. I liked this so much I want to see it again!


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 5, 2014)

I went to Recycled Percussion recently.  It is in The Quad (was Imperial Palace). The hotel/casino is showing its age, but the show was great. If you enjoy percussion as I do, it was really good.  There is plenty of audience interaction. You pick up a pot or pan and a drumstick on your way in and then you play it along with the member whose "color"  your pot or pan matches.  

I've been to Blue Man several times over the years, the first time maybe twelve years ago.  My last time was last year, and it will be my LAST time. If you've never seen it, it is a very impressive show.  However, I remember when the Blue Med did all the music playing, and now others do it and they are way into mime instead.  Not as pleasurable for me.

Recycled Percussion frequently discounts, so look around and don't pay full price.  I got mine on Travelzoo a while ago.

Fern


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 5, 2014)

Haven't been to see this show yet, but on Tuesdays from 8PM to 11 PM South Point has a Motown Tribute Group in the Showroom.  The price is only $5. per person, and that includes one drink and $5. in slot play.  How can you beat that?  They have other very inexpensive shows also, which you can learn about here.  They also have inexpensive shows in the showroom, running the gamut from old time rock and roll, country, and comedy.  Highest price ever is $55., and most tickets are much less.  I generally sit in "the cheap seats" and the view is fine. It is a small showroom.

Fern


----------



## Dori (Apr 5, 2014)

Fern, we saw Sha Na Na at the South Point a few years ago and had a fabulous time. I remember seeing them on TV when I was a kid and loved them then!

I  don't know if Veronique is still at Bally's, but she is an amazing singer. We really enjoyed her show.

Dori


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 5, 2014)

*I Resemble That Remark.*




Dori said:


> I  don't know if Veronique is still at Bally's, but she is an amazing singer. We really enjoyed her show.


We liked it, too. 

According to the Bally's web site, her show will be on again at Bally's later this month. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Dori (Apr 6, 2014)

Alan, it was thanks to you that we went to see her! BTW, it was so nice to meet you in Orlando at the golden Corral!

dori


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 6, 2014)

*I Resemble That Remark Too.*




Dori said:


> BTW, it was so nice to meet you in Orlando at the golden Corral!


Likewise !

Those informal TUG meet-ups are always a highlight of our January vacations in Florida. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

